# New Podcast...Jerusalem Chamber



## N. Eshelman (Feb 5, 2017)

Brothers, 

Check out the new podcast, The Jerusalem Chamber. Four RPCNA ministers will be walking through the Westminster Confession paragraph by paragraph. Each episode will be 30-35 minutes in length. 

https://jerusalemchamber.com

I hope you listen in!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BG (Feb 6, 2017)

No podcasts


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 6, 2017)

It is evolving...

https://jerusalemchamber.com/2016/12/27/around-the-table/


----------

